# Hind leg tendon injury



## moppy2045 (15 June 2010)

Hi - just wondered if anyone had any experience of hind leg tendon injury.  

Long story started with annular ligament injury but operation showed there was also some tendon damage.  After the operation followed a strict rehabilitation programme box rest, gentle exercise ect.  Nearly a year later started jumping and I immediately had a lame horse further scanning showed he has still got some damage to his deep digital flexor tendon which the vet has told me will not totally heal now.  The tear in the tendon is vertical and not horizontal so apparently although he will have a some inflamation after hard work i.e. Xcountry it should wear off.  At the moment I am trying different ways to keep him sound and comforable including hind eggbar shoes for extra suppot and visits to the spa after hard work . 

My question is does anyone have any experience of this type of injury and in particular any info on ice boots or ceramic boots?


----------



## Rachellouise1 (15 June 2010)

I haven't any experience of hing leg tendons problems but I have plenty with front ones, we iced many times after x-c and hard work.  I've never heard of ceramic boots but icing is very good.  I love my Premier Equine cold boots, I have some Ice boots too (from America) I think they were approx £80 but worth it and I have some Premier Equine magnetic boots too.  Hope this is a bit of help xxx


----------



## paulineh (15 June 2010)

My friends mare did exactly the same injury as your boy.

She was told that she would not some sound let alone compete again. The leg was the size of half a rugby ball and the tendon was shredded.

Along with the normal treatment of Shock wave and Adiquin  injections she used a combination of Homeopathic treatment.One month down the line and the leg was half the size and the tendon was healing.The leg reduced to normal and the tendon healed, she was put into foal and 2 years down the line she has started to compete again (Endurance)

Will PM you the things she used if you want.

For any tendon / ligament injury I have always used magnetic boots.


----------



## moppy2045 (15 June 2010)

Hi - thanks for quick replies - would be interested in homeopathic treatments - please pm with any info you have. thanks DebbieX


----------



## L&M (15 June 2010)

My horse sustained a hind leg tendon injury out hunting, with a hole and 2 tears. His prognosis was not good with a 40% chance of coming back sound. However 3 yrs on he is back out competing and hunting weekly in the winter.
We had him on 6 mnths box rest, with controlled in hand walking progressing to ridden walking over this period. He also had a course of Adequan injections.
I used the Aerborn cool gaiter which was wonderful, and put it on every few hours for 20 mins, until eventually the heat disappeared. I also had him on a good quality MSM supplement which I believe is good for tendon recovery. Fortunately my lad was very sensible on box rest especially as he went from hunting fit to being stabled 24/7 for 6 mnths! Also, even though he was sound at the end of his box rest, I had a careful excercise regime for a good 12mnths after too, to ensure the tendon was properly healed.
Not a period of either our lives I would like to repeat, but had a very good outcome, so hope this story offers some encouragement.
Good luck.


----------



## tabithakat64 (15 June 2010)

My horse has exactly the injury you describe, (a 4cm tear in the DDFT over the fetlock joint done 7 months ago), he had his annular ligament cut and the tear tidied up during surgery.

Since has since had two IRAP injections.

He was bandaged and I also used cold boots (Aerborn cool gaiters) following the injury, I have since used a magnetic wrap  (the Amadillo one) on the leg and have fed an MSN supplement but have no idea if this has aided recovery.  

I've been told he will never be 100% sound and that the injury will never completely heal due to it's severity and the location.

I was also told that my horse will not be sound or able to do more than very light hacking.

He is currently on a restricted excercise regime and has been allowed turnout in a 15x15 pen for the last month.

I'm surprised that the vet has given you the go ahead to do hard work with your horse if the injury has not fully healed.


----------



## L&M (15 June 2010)

Sorry - meant to add on my post about the immflamation! 
The whole purpose of a cold boot is to reduce/eliminate immflamation. Only once this has gone the tendon is on its way to healing, so a horse that gets immflamtion after hard excercise in my mind is not healed and shouldn't be ridden, let alone worked hard. 
Even though my lad is now fully healed, I still check for any heat or swelling every day as that would indicate a problem. 
To heal a tendon fully the most important thing is time, you cannot rush the natural process, and if you do I imagine the long term prognosis would be compromised.


----------



## moppy2045 (22 June 2010)

Thanks everyone who took the time to offer advice.


----------

